# Anyone know about Green Iguanas?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My roomie rescued a green iguana, who was crammed into a rabbit cage, fed only lettuce, she was never given baths, her cage was never cleaned and she got ZERO light, heat or UVB. Now, I'm typing rather fast because "Iggy" has been doing well however the poor baby has MOUTH ROT!!!  We cleaned it out the best we could (dead tissue FELL out basically) and I used warm water and epsom to disnfect the best I could...

But we know she needs antibiotics so we are searching for an Edmonton (or area...3-5 hours around) vet who won't say "put her down" until she has lost her will to live. You can see she wants to live, she is living... She is improving!!! But without those antibiotics we fear it won't get better. :-( Poor Iggy!!!

The pictures shown are new. She's greener now =D

But.... does anyone know how we can make the uncomfortable-ness in her mouth ease, or go away?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Cleaning her mouth was the best thing you could do as a first step. You will have to find a vet that will be able to find out what type of bacteria is causing the rot. Good food (calcium added) and antibiotics will do the rest.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yay! Lol. I used warm water and epsom salt because that's all we have...doesn't taste good, but is safe :lol: We're looking for a vet now, which is oddly hard  We found one in Yellowhead who has dealt with green iguanas, along with someone who'll adopt her after she is all healed up (yay!) =D

Will having her chomp on a cloth (damp, or dipped in epsom or something) help? She chomps just fine. But she is disliking the pain/discomfort in her mouth... She got out of her cage and was chewing paper towel :roll:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It should help a little, unfortunately anything to help with the pain (asprin, etc) would probably kill her. Sending healing thoughts her way...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Alright - thanks tpocicat =D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck with finding a GOOD vet for her.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

She needs to see a vet asap. She also needs heat and a UV light and lots og green veggies with a calcium additive. The years of abuse will have taken their toll so she will need lot of TLC.
Hope the vets can sort her out 
I had an iguana for 16 years before he passed away and thankfully he was fit and healthy until a couple of days before he passed away.
Keep us posted x


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> My roomie rescued a green iguana, who was crammed into a rabbit cage, fed only lettuce, she was never given baths, her cage was never cleaned and she got ZERO light, heat or UVB.


... cram that guy in a rabbit cage for a couple months..feed 'em lettuce... mumblegrumble...

It makes me so mad. I wanted a green iguana SO badly as a kid, and of course we can't have them here legally. :-( It was my dream pet. 

I hope she gets better soon and goes to a great adoptive home.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

> She also needs heat and a UV light and lots og green veggies with a calcium additive.


 She gets all that =D Mixed veggies, calcium additive, UV light and she gets to swim in the bathtub as a man-eating green crocodile :roll:

One sad update... Y'know the shed in/around the ears you need to help reptiles out with? Well she has about 3 sheds worth in her ears and we cannot help her out :/ Poor baby...



> ... cram that guy in a rabbit cage for a couple months..feed 'em lettuce... mumblegrumble...
> 
> It makes me so mad.


 Yeah the first owner got her back and tried a vet, a reptile rescue, and both said "no" to her.... So my roomie got her :lol: She's done amazingly. It was my idea to check her mouth - good thing I did! Poor baby... I wanted to see if the absesses were through her mouth


----------

